# Openings



## dixie (Feb 26, 2007)

I just got a call that due to the "done deal" that fell off the table, we've lost at least  five members,  {Doc and his group} so if your looking we have plenty of openings right now, They joined a different club since we weren't going to be there this season, Oh well!!  Ck our site if your looking for a club. www.cobbslegion.20m.com


----------



## HAB (Feb 26, 2007)

Dixie,
I have a prspcetive member just talked to him.Hewants to come look in the next couple of weeks.Will let you know.

Thanks


----------



## dixie (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Troy, I'm willing to bet we'll lose a good many old members  because of all the stories that were flying around about the land deal.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dixie I am still planning on spending some time in the woods over there next year.


----------



## dixie (Feb 26, 2007)

shadow2 said:


> Dixie I am still planning on spending some time in the woods over there next year.



Thats great news, I've worried you'd be in the land of sand before long. Hey, when we goin fishin??


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 26, 2007)

Dixie, how much will your dues be for next year, and how many members did you have last year? Thanks.


----------



## dixie (Feb 26, 2007)

dues will be 475 this year and we had appox 90 members last year


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 26, 2007)

dixie said:


> Thats great news, I've worried you'd be in the land of sand before long. Hey, when we goin fishin??



Nope not headed to the sand anytime soon...It is looking like i will be headed to college in the fall of '08.  I am looking for a day to hit the water soon..with the warm air the fish should start moving up..


----------



## poisonarrow (Feb 27, 2007)

pm sent.....


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey dixie - I may have another possible member or two - they may be calling you.  

You ready for turkey season.  Mac says hello.  

Talk to you soon - Scott


----------



## davemac (Mar 5, 2007)

*One more on board*

It was good talking with you today Dixie.  I'm looking forward to seeing the property this weekend with my youngest and getting things finalized.


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2007)

davemac said:


> It was good talking with you today Dixie.  I'm looking forward to seeing the property this weekend with my youngest and getting things finalized.



Same here Dave, BTW, I'll double post this but the letters to our old members will be going out this week


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 5, 2007)

*dixie,*

How many acres ya'll got ?

Might be interested,  i'm getting tired of the long drive south..


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2007)

3622 acres


----------



## poisonarrow (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Dixie, you get my pm?


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2007)

poisonarrow said:


> Hey Dixie, you get my pm?



I must not have but I'll ck and see if I missed it


----------



## poisonarrow (Mar 6, 2007)

sent another pm dixie....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 6, 2007)

*3600 acres*

Dixie,
I had looked at your club a few years ago but didn't remember it being that size.  I recall it was 2 seperate clubs, have they been combined for one membership?
IL


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 7, 2007)

the two clubs are combined now for one membership.


----------



## Reload (Apr 9, 2007)

dixie said:


> Same here Dave, BTW, I'll double post this but the letters to our old members will be going out this week



Dixie,

I haven't received anything from you yet regarding next season.  I sure want back in. Yeah, my son, too. I am headed for the airport for a business trip right now but will get a check to you when I get back on Friday (4/13).  Hope that's OK.

Thanks

Lanny Thornton


----------



## dawglover73 (Jul 15, 2007)

It will take a lot more than a few rumors about a land deal to shake me.  You notice I kept on improving the love shack.  I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## dixie (Jul 15, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> It will take a lot more than a few rumors about a land deal to shake me.  You notice I kept on improving the love shack.  I'm not going anywhere.



Greg's got his up for sale Dawg, sounds like he wants to "upgrade" and I guess you saw the post about Pete, another spot that has to be filled this season


----------

